# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  do the strangers in your dreams exist in real life?

## amacken

when i dream i see people so vividly but ive never met them before, do you think these people actually exist somewhere in the world or are they just produced by my mind.   :Question:

----------


## lumpyhed

I reckon they are a mish-mash of features and faces that you see through day either for real or on the TV. 

I hope some of the girls in this harem of Finnish girls waving their flag that were sitting in my garden in my dream last night are real somewhere!  ::D: 

I have no idea why i dreamt of such a thing either..  ::shock::

----------


## Ev

Notice another thing - when you wake up from a dream, it is *extremely* hard to recall a face of anybody...

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *Notice another thing - when you wake up from a dream, it is *extremely* hard to recall a face of anybody...*



Not true

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *Notice another thing - when you wake up from a dream, it is *extremely* hard to recall a face of anybody...*



Not true

----------


## Kaniaz

*Q:* Do the strangers in your dreams exist in real life?

*A:* No. Everybody dreams...2 billion people. If the above was true, somebody should of met somebody they dreamt of that is a stranger by now. Well, ages ago. Probability of this not happening if above is true is like, well, a big number.

----------


## CCHawk

how do you know somebody hasn't met a stranger from their dreams before?  just because you haven't heard it doesn't mean it hasn't happened.  i wouldn't be surprised...

your subconscious mind surely memorizes peoples faces you see during the day... if some of them popped into your dream you consciously might not remember them, but they still would be real people you subconsciously noticed.  so if you ever saw them again you might consciously recognize them from your dream.  know what i mean?

i'm sure it's happened....

----------


## muse.v

most faces in your dreams probably exsist in real life somewhere,  perhaps just from chance. but the chance of the people in the dreams having the same persononality, or the same role, would have to be less.

i think the people aren't real people, but the inspiration must come from somewhere

----------


## Jammy

last time i checked there were over 5 billion people dreaming. And with thought of no one to be alike, i think a dream face must exist somewhere or at a time in time in waking world. Maybe your subconsciousness have picked it up somewhere, or just created it. But if you could have an overlook over all humans that ever existed or should exist i think you would find your dream face  :wink2:

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by wasup+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(wasup)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Ev
> 			
> 		
> ...



I agree with Ev....

Also agree with whoever said that it mgiht be a mish mash of people you've met or known or have heard of + imagination.

----------


## theroguechemist

I doubt that they exist in real life. It would make too little sense and resemble too much of a stringy belief with no, or hardly any, factual basis (currently).

Now I'm sure you could come across someone in your dreams in the real world (heh) and fool yourself into believing you've just met a dream character.. But your dream was probably months or years old, and your recollection of that person's face, personality, and character would probably be skewed.

If it makes you feel good, then go ahead and believe in it.

----------


## Wayward Oneironaut

We probably can't  say with ANY degree of certainty if they are real people or not. I tend to think that you are dreaming of metaphors,  representations of a person (or a combination of several people into one person), and/or spiritually connected beings. To say that ALL people/objects you meet in dreams are just residue from your previous day is very drab and reality (I mean the the REAL reality) is anything but drab - its is "infinitely interesting" - to quote Incubus.

----------


## evolo

> _Originally posted by wasup+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(wasup)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Ev
> 			
> 		
> ...



I second that.

----------

